# Want to buy Alvey reels



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone have a couple of Alvey surf reels they want to part with? Would like to try one out. I talked to someone here last year about one but then I moved and did not post or check for a while. If you have one please PM me with what you got and a price. Maybe could even work a trade. 
Thanks


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

still looking!


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

I think we talked before, I have an Alvey 600 C5, never been fished, no box, have booklet. $ 75.00, you pay for shipping. Postal money order. John


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

I think we talked before, I have an Alvey 600 C5, never been fished, no box, have booklet. $ 75.00, you pay for shipping. Postal money order. John


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

we did talk. i will take the reel. send me you address and phone number and the payment is on the way. Thanks, Lee


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

*contact info*

sent you a pm, also sent info to your email


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks, payment on the way!


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks oneshot. Should have payment by Monday I would think. Still looking for one more Alvey in good shape. Would like to be 5 1/2" or bigger. 
Thanks


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you oneshot. Don't know how to leave feedback here, but oneshot sent me a really nice reel. Good to deal with! Still looking for another one.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

don't know if you are still looking but I have a rod/reel outfit for sale......willing to ship


----------

